# ASUS P5VDC-MX Error beeps



## breathe_easy (Jan 3, 2008)

Does anyone know the meaning of the system error beeps on the P5VDC-MX motherboard?
My computer in it's current configuration has been operating well for the past 9 months. Today when I tried to start it up all I got was one long beep followed by two short beeps. There was no display to the monitor at all, not even the boot-up dialogue.
I have tried a different monitor with no success. I also took out my video card and tried the two monitors in the on-board VGA slot again with no success.
Intel Celeron 2000(ish)
512 Mb RAM
GeForce GV-N40128TE Video card (has played up in the past)
Win XP SP2
Any ideas?
Thanks,
Stewart


----------



## steelman2202 (Jun 1, 2005)

Hello, and welcome to TSF

I think that equals to video adapter problem.

Unplug the system from the wall. Take out the CMOS battery. Wait 2-3 minutes. Put the battery back in, plug the system back in and see if you can get something to show on the onboard VGA.

If it works - try the card. If it does not.. post if it continues beeping or not. (without the geforce plugged in, that is)


----------



## breathe_easy (Jan 3, 2008)

G'day Steelman,
Many thanks for the super-fast reply.
I did as you suggested. When I turned the system back on there were no beeps whatsoever, not even the usual single beep to indicate successful boot-up. There is also nothing coming up on either monitor.
I haven't tried putting the video card back in yet.
Is this good news or BAD news??
Thanks again.


----------



## steelman2202 (Jun 1, 2005)

I think the next step should be to boot with simply the most basic peripherals plugged in. 
-Ram&Processor
-Try that video card, although i doubt that will be the remedy.
-Keyboard
-Powersupply

-(no hard disks or cdroms, or any USB devices, etc, only the essentials)

I am not sure if you know this :embarased, but always ground yourself to something metal or wear an ESD bracelet when digging inside of a computer case. (also try not to wear any static producing clothing)


----------



## breathe_easy (Jan 3, 2008)

Hi Steelman,
Isn't the hard drive an essential part of booting up? Or are we just looking for the POST dialogue to come up? I think that I've just answered my own question!!
Is it enough just to remove the ribbon connectors from the HDD & CDROM?
Stewart


----------



## steelman2202 (Jun 1, 2005)

i would just look to see if we can get the post screen to come up - then go from there.

yes, you can simlpy remove the ribbon connectors to disconnect them.


----------



## breathe_easy (Jan 3, 2008)

OK.
No peripheral cards, disconnected HDD's, 3 1/2" & CDROM, no USB devices.
After switching on we are back to where we started. No display, no boot up, just one long beep and two short ones.It's not looking good is it??


----------



## steelman2202 (Jun 1, 2005)

As far as I can find anything on the net, the one long two short sequence amounts to a broken video adapter. So, it is fair to say that the video card is probably dead.

That should not, however, cause the on-board video adapter to stop functioning... especially, when it is not plugged in.

One more quick thing you could try is taking that Geforce out, taking all the ram sticks out and seeing if it beeps at you once you try to boot... if it does, reseat the ram (be sure it is seated all the way and correctly) and try booting again.

Just trying to find out exactly where it hangs up.

P.S. - perhaps there is another video card you could try?


----------



## breathe_easy (Jan 3, 2008)

The system has been stripped down to it's bare essentials. No HDD's, no CDROM's, No USB, no peripherals (apart from monitor), no video card & no RAM. When switched on, there is nothing on the monitor, no boot up, just the beeps.
After re-seating the RAM & switching on, we get the same result.
Mmmmmm.........


----------



## steelman2202 (Jun 1, 2005)

was the sequence of beeps different? or I am guessing it was the same?

At this point, I can suggest cross testing different parts of the PC in different machines, if possible...

There are only two that would really matter, - trying a different PSU in the problem PC, and trying a different Video Card in it.

P.S. This must be frustrating... I am guessing there was no particular reason for this to happen? Good luck and post back.

-Steelman


----------



## breathe_easy (Jan 3, 2008)

Yes, the beeps were the same. I've considered the sledgehammer approach. Probably not a bad idea considering what I've been through....
I don't have another system to test bits of the confuser. I'm typing this on the wife's laptop.
I think that it might just be time to upgrade the beast although I have the feeling that the motherboard is the problem and that is probably the only bit that didn't need upgrading!
Back to the sledgehammer!!!
Thanks for your help.
Stewart


----------



## steelman2202 (Jun 1, 2005)

It is possible that the motherboard was the root of the issue, and it may be a viable option to see if there is a way to get a replacement. But that depends on whether you would like to put any more money into that system. Basically - it is up to you. 

Let us know if you need help with anything else, like building Beast 2.0.

-steelman


----------



## steelman2202 (Jun 1, 2005)

http://www.techsupportforum.com/f255/how-to-bench-test-your-system-171424.html

P.S. this is something you could try if you have some free time...


----------

